# LMDC Admssions 2012



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

who's goin to join lmdc for mbbs this year?
anyone who got selected and has paid his/her dues?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

yes....i did:thumbsup:


----------



## Areeb (Oct 13, 2012)

I really want to go to lmdc for mbbs and do not want to repeat my aggregate is 71% and how can they give admissions before government colleges display their lists


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

rockstar said:


> yes....i did:thumbsup:


wot ws ur aggregate? n when did u get ur call?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

i got call on 24th of previous month...aggregate is 79.37%...merit position was 66th...and they called top 125 students:cool!:


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

congrats 
so when r ur classes starting?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

they said at the end of this month


----------



## mishaz (Oct 2, 2012)

u did alevels?


----------



## hillbilly (Nov 2, 2012)

they may ask you for donation.::


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

hillbilly said:


> they may ask you for donation.::


 How they ask?on phone or call person personally or what?It doesn't sound right to me.


----------



## bloom (Oct 4, 2011)

Lahore Medical & Dental College Lahore MBBS Admissions 2012-13 | Educational Bloglast date for application form is 12 november,,i thought admission are closed in lmdc


----------



## Malkera (Jul 27, 2012)

bloom said:


> Lahore Medical & Dental College Lahore MBBS Admissions 2012-13 | Educational Bloglast date for application form is 12 november,,i thought admission are closed in lmdc


Admissions are still Open in LMDC. This ad was in today`s Jang Newspaper.

- - - Updated - - -



rockstar said:


> yes....i did:thumbsup:


Hi Rockstar would you please share the fee structure of LMDC here? how much you pay?


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

i paid 7lakhs 75 thousands and 600...wid out hostel charges..


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

rockstar said:


> i paid 7lakhs 75 thousands and 600...wid out hostel charges..


 I paid same amount for first year.


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> i paid 7lakhs 75 thousands and 600...wid out hostel charges..


whoa isnt that a bit much?? fmh only asked for 6 lac 85 thousand 7hundred and 50

and smdc asks for 6 lac 50 thousand 've heard....

how come lmdc is asking for almost 8 lac???


----------



## rockstar (Nov 4, 2012)

ya...lmdc is a bit expensive..but quality demads money...:thumbsup:


----------



## bkn (Sep 6, 2012)

rockstar said:


> ya...lmdc is a bit expensive..but quality demads money...:thumbsup:


fmh is pretty high quality too


----------



## TashuRocks (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys the advertisement says a *prescribed form. *Is that the prospectus?
We need to get the prospectus from LMDC and then submit the form there?
Any help ?


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 21, 2012)

bkn said:


> fmh is pretty high quality too


so where are you finally taking admission?


----------



## amerhch (Jun 3, 2011)

In LMDC fee 50000 is refundable security


----------



## Bad_boy69 (Mar 26, 2012)

i guess i am a bit late.but i got admission in LMDC too


----------

